# trenchless cable



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, someone here turned me on to a trenchless water line replacement using a cable and cutter head. I used it like 3 times but each time had a problem with line breaking at the footing. I am thinkng next time i need to dig under the footing as well as at the meter and try to install something so the water line does not drag on the footing and break. 

How do you guys and women who use the cable method of pulling a new water line deal with the footing?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Bill, you have to ensure that the head has plenty of room to get through the foundation. If it comes through the wall we will core drill around the existing line prior to pulling. If it comes through the floor we will dig down take sure it can clear the footing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

That was what i thought. We only used it a few times. I thought maybe a piece of pvc might help keep the pipe from dragging on the footing.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Were kind of lazy here. We dig down a little bit but then run the cable through a piece of hdpe waterline. Takes a lot of the friction out.


----------

